# Unremovable virus



## VickieJS (Dec 25, 2007)

Virus attacked my computer. There’s a MS-DOS icon in every disk drive and they come back after shift delete. It seems that they are self-created. I tried some virus-clean programs but did not work. Even my memory stick was infected when I connected it to my PC. Anyone here know what’s that and how to kill them??


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please follow this HJT Log 5 Step Process to post a HijackThis log in the HijackThis Log Help forum here.


----------

